# resident evil 5 Setup error



## Dawood12 (Apr 28, 2010)

when i lauch the setup i got a window installer message that this pakage could not be opend,varify that pakage exist and you can access it or contact to your application vendor,when i click ok setup terminats.plz help me out

thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Open Windows Explorer maximized and go to the Resident Evil 5 DVD folder. Click it to show the folder's contents and take a screenshot with the PrtSc key. Post back with the screenshot so we can see what files are contained in the package. I think I know what the problem might be.


----------



## Dawood12 (Apr 28, 2010)

i have so much tried to find the soultion of such error but i am failed and now i m near to give up,plz help me out of this error i am sick of this,i visit many sites i am not only facing such problem with resident evil 5,but also with Bad Company 2. the same error i found when tried to install BC2.
suggest me somthing new coz i do every thing which i have found. i thing its kind of resitry error.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See my last post.


----------

